# My 1st Flies (Try'n Hard inspired)



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I got my little kit the other day and have been chomping at the bit to start tying. Well I don't have materials or the right line thread so i used what I had....power pro and "borrowed" materials from my dogs/chickens/car wash brush. I feel like a crack feene looking fer material!!! Fer what I had, I reckon they didn't turn out too bad....I believe my chickens are gonna start watching me a bit better!!!:shifty:


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been tying for almost 40 years. Some of the ugliest flies that I tied wound up being the best catchers. I am not in the class that thinks all flies have to be tied perfect. When I got started in the late 60's I used moms sewing thread and fake fur, cat hair, dog hair. buck tail off a deer I shot. I started tying jigs and then trying to copy flies in the outdoor life fly fishing section. Aluminum off of gum wrappers were the main body on a lot of streamers. Good luck and keep practicing. The thrill is in catching a fish on a fly you tied. Still gets me off today.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

daniel9829 said:


> I have been tying for almost 40 years. Some of the ugliest flies that I tied wound up being the best catchers. I am not in the class that thinks all flies have to be tied perfect. When I got started in the late 60's I used moms sewing thread and fake fur, cat hair, dog hair. buck tail off a deer I shot. I started tying jigs and then trying to copy flies in the outdoor life fly fishing section. Aluminum off of gum wrappers were the main body on a lot of streamers. Good luck and keep practicing. The thrill is in catching a fish on a fly you tied. Still gets me off today.


Yeah, just like a mechanic...with the right tools anything is possible. Even told my ole lady and daughter who LOVE Hobby Lobby, that I will be joining them next trip!!! I do believe I might like tying them more then fishing w/ them!:001_huh:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

It's a start. I wouldn't be surprised if something ate it.:shifty:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

My Dad had a dog he called Jig because he used its hair to tie crappie jigs.

You will soon catch yourself looking at everyday things thinking, "I can tie a goodun out of that stuff." If you haven't already.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job Jason. I haven't tied in years. Might have to break out the vice again!


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

daniel9829 said:


> I have been tying for almost 40 years. Some of the ugliest flies that I tied wound up being the best catchers. I am not in the class that thinks all flies have to be tied perfect. When I got started in the late 60's I used moms sewing thread and fake fur, cat hair, dog hair. buck tail off a deer I shot. I started tying jigs and then trying to copy flies in the outdoor life fly fishing section. Aluminum off of gum wrappers were the main body on a lot of streamers. Good luck and keep practicing. The thrill is in catching a fish on a fly you tied. Still gets me off today.


I agree 100%! My favorite fly to tie is what I call a trash shrimp. It is the ugliest fly known to man but is my go to in the grass. 

But your fly is actually pretty damn good looking. :thumbup:


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job J-Boi!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, 1st report w/ the fly......I got SEVERAL bites!!! Mostly on my head from yellow flies and horse flies!!! Only fished fer less then an hour....caught several tree's and bushes! The pond I was fishing is very heavily covered and not many places to throw. I had MANY 2-3 inch bream biting it and taking it down but not big enough to swallow the hook. Had one good blow up but I think it caught the back and didn't come back. Had to walk through waist high weeds all over the pond but had much boots on so snakes were no worry! I did see 1 purty little baby moc at a beaver dam but couldn't get to him quick enough to extinguish him!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang brother that looks better than all mine! You sure you want me to send those to ya still??  Honestly I bet a largemouth would clobber that if you could put it in front of one! Were you chuckin' that on the 8WT??


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> Were you chuckin' that on the 8WT??


Nahhhh fishing w/ a 25 year old cheapo combo....Gonna use the 8WT toinight!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

WoW! who knew there was a fly fishing section!! This is my first time in here! Nice!
I think that looks nice Jason.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok - I'm lost - I can follow a link in here but can't find my way in from the main page??
Must be buried under some sub heading. I'll find it
Been lost ever since forum runner quit working and have to use crapatap


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

> I have been tying for almost 40 years. Some of the ugliest flies that I tied wound up being the best catchers. I am not in the class that thinks all flies have to be tied perfect. When I got started in the late 60's I used moms sewing thread and fake fur, cat hair, dog hair. buck tail off a deer I shot.


 I bought some craft fur at Hobby Lobby just yesterday.....It is not as good as the stuff sold at most fly tying supply outlets but it works for some smaller stuff. I have caught a lot of specks on it tied as a craft fur shrimp in tan. Treasure hunting for tying materials has been a live long endeavor since 1970. Get used to it.


----------

